# Touring magazine may be of interest to all



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was just sent this link, it looks to have some interesting content, will give you something to read during isolation and is, of course, Motorhome related so win, win, win IMO.

https://touring.co.uk/magazine/

Others may have had the same, but have a read, I don't think you are selling your soul just by reading this issue....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now which is the more important, I have just this morning received a book I ordered last week called Eat Fat, a book to help understand what the body needs and how to lose weight, because if I lose weight that means I can carry more in the Navajo, OR read a magazine to give me hints where to take my reduced weight to.
Bit of one then the other I think.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes that is a little odd, I also received the link this morning.


----------

